# Chipping a new fiat ducato



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Is this possible when the van is still under warranty? i.e would fiat reject my warranty if i got one fitted. I am looking at fitting one to the new 130BHP engine. 

Gregg


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Cannot answer your warranty question Greg, but I would be interested to know why you would want to chip it,regards paddywhack.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi I'm sure that Fiat would not be pleased if you affected the engine in anyway.
Saying that,I have the 2:8jdt & have had it re-mapped,I am told that this is undetectable (mine's NOT under warranty)
For anyone with dbouts re-mapping totally changes the drive on a m/h.
I had TB Turbo do mine.
Pay your money & take your chance.
Gary


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We have just had our 2006 Fiat 2.8 "chipped" by Van Aaken Developments.
The Smartbox transformed the van, making the torque much better and less importantly the acceleration quicker.
The box is supplied with a switch so the Smartbox can be switched on and off as required. The Smartbox just plugs in the wiring loom at one end and the other end into the other end of the loom making it easy to remove if so required for transfer, say to another vehicle of the same engine series.
The difference it makes is tremendous. Stretches of uphill motorway where I was previously up and down the box from 5th to 4th and back to 5th are now taken easily in 5th at 60mph. The difference in fuel consumption on our van was an improvement of 5% or 1 mpg.

See 
Vanaaken Developments


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

*chipping fiat*

firstly paddywhack, go and try it you will then realise what you have been missing . secondly superchips will cover any manufactures warranty in the unlikely event of a problem


----------



## Trance (Mar 2, 2007)

Vanaaken company do not do the box for 2007 vans unfortunately. 
In answer to paddywhack, i use my van alot on back roads where alot of hills exist. More power equates to less hassle in these circumstances. Being lighter with the right foot gives better fuel consumption. There was no option of a bigger engine with the van, so this is the next best thing.

Gregg


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Vanaaken company do not do the box for 2007 vans unfortunately.


They did not do the 2006 Fiat engine either until recently. Mine was the 1st they did as a prototype. Now it's on general release. Give Shaun a call at Vanaaken and have a chat to him about it :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Giving this thread reference is not an invitation to resurrect it!

I include it only because of how I justified to myself having a Smartbox on a Fiat under warranty.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-112131.html#112131

Dave


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave 
Reading your thread, seems your a very honest man, its a pity that Manufacturers aren't the same. I know this for a fact as I ran a service agency for a major "cast iron cooker manufacturer" in the UK and being and honest was a dirty word. 
Wobby


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Anyone know what the damage is for the Van Aaken box for the 2.8jtd ?

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Anyone know what the damage is for the Van Aaken box for the 2.8jtd ?


*£425.00*

But I think MHF.COM has a discount arrangement with them?


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

*Re: chipping fiat*



harley5321 said:


> firstly paddywhack, go and try it you will then realise what you have been missing . secondly superchips will cover any manufactures warranty in the unlikely event of a problem


There's no point mate,I have a new van with the 157 bhp engine and coupled to the six speed box it meets all my requirements.So much so that I doubt if I would ever consider chipping it! The reason I asked Gregg about the chip is because I have spoken to motorhomers who have the 130 bhp engine and everyone says it goes like poo of a shovel,just wondering why he was thinking about a chip,thats all mate.Regards,paddywhack


----------

